# Adapt and overcome



## Tin Falcon (May 2, 2009)

Hey guys 
I was amazed at the technological jump in prosthetics in the new Mechanical arm mentioned here. Even though technology is wonderful we should not forget the power of a motivated human spirit. In surfing the web I came across the website of a young lady that has her own business as a motivational speaker. Her name Jessica Cox she is in her mid twenties has a black belt in Tai Kwan do, Plays the piano and has a pilots license. Has a Degree in Psychology From the university of Arizona. 
What sets this lady apart is that she was born with no arms. She has not let that hold her back from driving a car using an atm , computer cell phone etc. 
Can you scratch your nose with your big toe ?? Yes there are photos and a video on her site.http://www.rightfooted.com./index.htm
Tin


----------



## GailInNM (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link Tin.

Reading through the interviews and editorial content on her web site brings out the point that the main things about overcoming problems is rejecting the premise of "I can't do that" and not accepting the opinion of others that "You can't do that". Certainly this young woman has overcome these attitudes.

The most important tool to overcoming obstacles is attitude. For some problems the acceptance of technology is the best solution. For others it involves unlearning the accepted way of doing something and relearning or developing a new way of doing something. 

Fortunately for Home Machinists we are used to attacking and solving problems. Just look at the variety of ways to do something that are posted for any How-Can-I question that is posted on HMEM.

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 7, 2009)

Gail:
 I decided to browse U-tube for other Jessica Cox videos. Another important attribute is perseverance . It took her thee years three instructors and four airplanes before getting her sports pilots license. I think there was some comment about the process usually taking 6 months. 
Some times in life and with this hobby there is a leaning what does not work process before we find what does.
Tin


----------

